# Outdoor / Garden / Pool Speakers



## Bikey (May 15, 2021)

Hi - looking for recommendations for a very good setup. Looking at Sonos, Martin Logan 8.1, open to other suggestions.

Thanks.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Parts Express has a number of outdoor options:





Home







www.parts-express.com


----------



## Bikey (May 15, 2021)

Are they good?


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

Bikey said:


> Are they good?


Compared to what?

Seriously though, I have no experience with any of that equipment. Just thought I'd post a link in case you weren't aware of those options.

"Very good setup" says nothing about your budget, application and what you would like to accomplish...


----------



## daloudin (Nov 2, 2020)

Bikey said:


> Hi - looking for recommendations for a very good setup. Looking at Sonos, Martin Logan 8.1, open to other suggestions.
> 
> Thanks.


Please specify budget, system (active or passive / multi-zone, single zone / dirt, wall or post mount), coverage area, SPL requirements, frequency coverage and any other specifics that can help narrow the field between Sonos and a Danley PA system.


----------



## Bikey (May 15, 2021)

Pennsylvania.
~2-4 speakers on a pergola, rest are on dirt (around patio and pool). Can accommodate in-ground sub
Planning to treat this as a single zone.
Ambient to moderate SPL.
They are part of a larger pool/patio rebuild for a customer that is willing to pay for good stuff.
Need to sell system to him, and he has an A/V guy that will probably pass judgement on it as well. 
Thanks.


----------



## daloudin (Nov 2, 2020)

Bikey said:


> Pennsylvania.
> ~2-4 speakers on a pergola, rest are on dirt (around patio and pool). Can accommodate in-ground sub
> Planning to treat this as a single zone.
> Ambient to moderate SPL.
> ...


You can start with something like the Sonos speakers as a low end suggestion but if the customer is looking for more there are tons of options...

The next step up would be something like the Polk Atrium 6 or the Definitive Technology AW6500.

Sonance makes a wide array of quality speakers for outdoor use as well: https://www.sonance.com/outdoor

Then there's paintable options like the "Mushroom" speakers you see hidden in bushes at resorts and theme parks: JBL Professional Control 88M

If those aren't enough then you get in to things like the EV EVID Line: 





EVID-S8.2 - 8” cabinet 8Ω pair by Electro-Voice


The EVID-S8.2 from Electro-Voice is a high-performance, two-way, full-range, 8




products.electrovoice.com









EVID-S10.1D - 2x10


The EVID-S10.1D subwoofer, from Electro-Voice, is a compact, high-performance, dual 10




products.electrovoice.com





Or RCF if they want concert level sound: Products by feature - RCF

Installing something like what's used at outdoor bars and resorts usually ends up with a 70V system so you need to decide if you're going to do that or install conduit to each location for speaker wire and all the amps necessary for that...

In ground subwoofers are kind of a gimmick - they work but if you want really high quality bass you're better off with a dedicated IP65 rated Subwoofer that's built in to some of the outdoor bar or other facilities (Pool House - outdoor kitchen - storage) that can be maintenanced when needed. SUB 9007-AS ACTIVE HIGH POWER SUBWOOFER - RCF Bass is omnidirectional and one or two high quality installed subs that are somewhat protected or hidden can easily cover a large area.

But without a specific budget it's really hard to narrow down the field.


----------



## Bikey (May 15, 2021)

Thanks


----------



## dkc7 (Jan 7, 2022)

Ive been running EV evid 6.2 under my soffit in the backyard for 10 years. I used to remove them in the winter. One screw per speaker. The mounting bracket is bomb proof. I power them with a hafler dh120 which is 60 watts per channel. They can handle 300 watts which would bring the cops to your house every night. EV has a whole line of outdoor speakers. Definitely check them out.


----------

